# Vinyl Plank Flooring Prep



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

The plank that is the subject of this thread is a DIY product. Imagine an angle-angle laminate that bends like a rubber band. A utility knife will more than suffice.


----------



## Hamburgler (Aug 21, 2011)

For all vct,dura-ceramic and vynil we use a couple of magnum 13'' 's and if its a thicker material two propane torches for rips.Torch the back side and your knife will slide thru it like butter.


----------

